# Fly Line conditioner / cleaner



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, what fly line conditioner / cleaner do you use for your flyline? I've fished my flylines for 1 season now, and I want to make sure I'm taking good care of the line to last as long as possible.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

IMHO, there is none better than Zipcast. It is teflon based rather than silicone (which tends to get "sticky feeling"). It cleans & conditions & is all I have used for over 6 years. Excellent stuff.
Couldn't find it for awhile, but it is available here.. https://cinqo.pairowoodies.com/zipcast/order.php & Backpackers Shop in Sheffield used to carry it & may still..give them a call.
Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Loon Linespeed is what I have used for the last few years. My warmwater trips gunk the heck out of fly line, so my 7wt and 9wt lines get cleaned often.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use line speed usually just cause thats what they had. It works. I heard about zipcast tho. kinda expensive shipping. 12 bux a bottle shipping??


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This guy says Rain X does a kick butt job!

http://globalflyfisher.com/fishbetter/flyline_m101/


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I ended up getting Rio Agent X flyline conditioner. It was simple to do, but man it takes some time. I cleaned and conditioned 5 fly lines today, and all I can say is "Wow!" There is a world of difference in the way the lines feel before and after. I didn't realize that there was that much dirt on the lines...


----------

